# Spanish Aire



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I am sending this post from the new Spanish Aire at Alfaz del Pi near Altea and Benidorm. This place is excellent for a stay of a day or a month. I have posted details in the campsite database. Have a look at the website. The place will take 40 vans and my neighbours are from all over europe including the UK 10 euros p/day, 2 euros electric ,free wifi access 

www.camperparkcostablanca.com


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI Ken

Nice website and a nice looking aire. We a possibly heading down to Spain for February, what will the weather be like


stew


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Cold, I live 3/4 hr away from this site and it is 5 deg c at 9 pm tonight,But is sunny and dry during the day max temp about 20 deg c


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks C7Ken, looks very good, I hear winter has come early to Spain this year?

peedee


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Hi ken

may see you there in a few days if you are still around. we are currently near Avignon house sitting for friends but plan to start moving further south quite rapidly next wednesday as the weather has suddenly turned extremely cold here.
We visited the roman theatre in Orange today and i swear there was a brass monkey on the corner crying his eyes out!


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Yes it is surprisingly cold at night but as Hogan says sunny during daytime. I have not had to go and scrape ice of the windscreen though so its still warmer than the UK. I find I am sat here nice and warm with an electric fan heater and at 2 euros per day hookup I think its got to be worth it. Incidently I watched the Scotland football match live on my Lidl sat in a suitcase system, the site owner was amazed that I did not have to take it out of its case. I now have sky news on to see how the weather is in the UK 
Marion & Rob I have just read your post. If you are planning on calling in to this site I may stay here till wednesday, let me know then you can verify what a handy place this will be for members of MHF


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi C7K

This site looks great its good to know there is a nice aires in Spain. At present we are at Vilanova until 11th Decmber when we then go on down onto Moncofa for a month. After than we are heading down towards Benidorm so may possibly look in at the aires. 

Thanks very much for the infomation.

Steve & Ann - teensvan


----------



## 105430 (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks fantastic.I am sat in the UK,it's pouring with rain and it's work tomorrow.You've really cheered me up.....NOT!!Have a great time.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Teensvan
I would give this a visit when you travel south. You can walk to the railway and go to Benidorm by train. The owner has put some thought into this place. It is not a campsite with pool and restaurant etc. It is an aire but its got to be among the best. The sea is a few miles away so needs transport. I notice that others here have pushbikes and scooters but driving in and out in the camper is easy enough. I am not an expert on campsites but have stayed at many aires in france, however I think this is just the job for a lot of brits coming south


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*aire in spain*

Looks nice and clean . its really a camp site for autocaravanes but no shade Good idea it offers security , Iam thinking along these lines for the Nerja area in southern Spain as there is not a close campsite. our local coast town Torre del mar has 2 good sites which are pretty well full ... weather wise we have the best climate in europe , but is cooling now late afternoon as the sun sets . Feb last year was up in the late 20s but took a down turn in april when we had to light a fire again. but in july it can be in the 40cs. enjoy your stay


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I did mention shade to the owner and he is planting tall trees which lose their leaves in the winter, so shade in summer and sun passing thro the branches in winter. He is a very switched on man and I think has done well to open this facility so i'm sure he will organise some summer shade


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Maybe I should have explored more before adding the spanish aire to the campsite database, however before I left I found out that there is a shower , Jacuzzi, exercise machines, fresh daily bread, gas bottles. Lists of other camping and wild camp places, and even a lady to do your dirty washing. further plans include shade for summer and a small pool.I visited this place because I was curious and I am glad I did. One Belgian man had booked a month there at 10e per day inclusive of electric & Wi-Fi. So its about the same as CL's in the UK but the sun shines most of the time


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

B*****! We must have driven straight past 2 weeks ago. If only I'd known.

Ian


----------



## 97751 (Feb 17, 2006)

hi
this looks really nice. we are thinking of going to benidorm for xmas, and this seems to be within travelling distance for night out. does anyone know of any other sites near benidorm. also thinking of barcelona for new year. does anyone know if there are any sites in or near by.
thanx


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

It looks lovely and, because you can choose whether to have electricity etc it could be quite cheap. But I can't see why this is an Aire? It's a campsite! It has showers, a loo block and there's going to be a swimming pool. That makes it a campsite in my book. I suppose the difference is not wildly important in the overall scheme of things - just intrigued as to what makes this an "aire" rather than a campsite.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

No it is an aire. I dont stay in many campsites but have been in some and they are very different especially down here. The owner is a Belgian motorhomer who has stayed in many aires and wild camped in many places. He wanted to provide a facility for MH'ers where there would be overnight security .And for those travelling a long way such as Brits a place to relax for a few days before moving on. It is easy to spend the day parked on the beach at Denia ref N38.848 E0.102 then go back here for overnight. I was obviously impressed with the place and although its not far from home I can see us using it again (when we want to park on denia beach) I hope other members will call in and report their findings


----------

